# VMailMgr, LDAP und Konsorten...



## Terrance & Philipp (22. März 2004)

Hi!

Ich versuche gerade bei mir zuhause eine komplette Maillösung mit Postfix aufzusetzen. Das für jede Mailadresse ein neuer Systemuser angelegt werden muss geht mir allerdings ziemlich gegen den Strich, darum einige Fragen:
Habt ihr bei euch auch Programme wie VMailMgr oder LDAP laufen die dies nicht erfordern?
Ab wievielen Mailadressen ist dies sinnvoll?
Was ist das beste Programm? (Gibt es noch andere? Procmail vielleicht?)

Grüsse
Michael


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (28. März 2004)

Wenn es hier nicht passt, könnte es jemand bitte ins passende Forum verschieben?


----------

